# Fast Food Calorie Charts



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 9, 2004)

Here's a fairly good link to a "fast food" calorie chart.

http://www.becomehealthynow.com/article/dietbad/1154


I had eaten a couple of burritos from Taco Bell, and wanted to know the calorie and fat content.  I ate a whopping 740 calories and 24 grams of fat.  That'll take some time to burn off.

I figured the bean burritos would be the least harmful.  I was wrong.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 9, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> I had eaten a couple of burritos from Taco Bell, and wanted to know the calorie and fat content. I ate a whopping 740 calories and 24 grams of fat. That'll take some time to burn off.
> 
> I figured the bean burritos would be the least harmful. I was wrong.


Hi Steve,

I know what ya mean, the other day i went to wendy's figuring i'd order the grilled chicken caesar salad, well silly me i was talking while i was putting on the dressing and i could have sworn i asked for a low fat variation - and don't ya know, i ended up slathering on like 26 fat grams and a ton of calories on my nice healthy salad!!!  Boy was i p****d.  I could have eaten the jr. double bacon cheeseburger for that!!! and a couple of fries, to boot!

Still working off that salad!  

Kenpo Mama :ultracool


----------



## GAB (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Steve, Thanks for the post I will show it to my wife she wants to sleep in the extra hour and stop at McD. I like to get up earlier and eat at the house.
I have a terrible time with MSG, and all its terrible twins, They knock me out, fever, headache, etc.
I then go into the mode of afraid to eat any thing but rice (brn) eggs & milk for quite a while, takes days to get rid of the stuff, Garlic and sweating is good though...Regards, Gary


----------



## someguy (Aug 18, 2004)

I couldn't help but notice the baked apple pie only has *0 calories and no fat.  Or something like that so eat that alot then.  Sounds good to me.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 18, 2004)

About a yr. & a half ago I looked at the mcdonald's, wendy's, and BK websites for their supposed nutritional value. I have not eaten at another fast food restaurant since. Obviously if you're in a pinch and hungry what's a person to do but I choose not to eat at them. :asian:  That stuff will kill 'ya.


----------

